# Sample Society October 2013



## MUfiend (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm so excited for October! I can't wait for these boxes.


----------



## beach16sm (Sep 18, 2013)

I am jumping up and down; dancing on the ceiling; running through the house screaming.......... yep, I know it's a little extreme over one spoiler but it's just not any old spoiler, it's another brand that I get to experience my "very first" of!  What an awesome feeling! Oh shoot, this can become quite addictive...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 18, 2013)

Posting spoiler for Oct boxes here:

 


Spoiler



BeautyBar.com 
6 hours ago


 A sneak peek just for our Facebook fans!

October's #SampleSociety boxes will include one of these gorgeous butter LONDON lacquers. Not a member? Sign up here: http://bit.ly/NTtESt


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 18, 2013)

Is there a wait list for this sub?  When would I need to sign up to get the Oct box?  

Cause I would happily take ANY of those 4 colors!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 18, 2013)

> Is there a wait list for this sub? Â When would I need to sign up to get the Oct box? Â  Cause I would happily take ANY of those 4 colors!


 I don't think there is a wait list. Sign up before the 30th, they usually charge the last day of the month and ship the first Monday. They ship ups ground, I get my box in two days.


----------



## Charity1217 (Sep 18, 2013)

I was going to cancel but I'm so glad I waited.  Until a few months ago I hardly wore nail polish. Now I'm building up my collection.  I've never tried Butter London yet and am excited to see if it's as great as everyone says.  I did get it in the last SS bag but I got Cheeky Chops and I don't do yellow so I traded it.  I would love any of these colors!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Posting spoiler for Oct boxes here:

 


Spoiler



BeautyBar.com 
6 hours ago


 A sneak peek just for our Facebook fans!

October's #SampleSociety boxes will include one of these gorgeous butter LONDON lacquers. Not a member? Sign up here: http://bit.ly/NTtESt





 

ANNNNDDDD this is why I haven't given up Sample Society yet... they throw this into the mix and I'm like UGH MUST KEEP ALL THE SUBS! I got one before when they sent them out earlier this year so hopefully I don't get the same shade...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was going to cancel but I'm so glad I waited.  Until a few months ago I hardly wore nail polish. Now I'm building up my collection.  I've never tried Butter London yet and am excited to see if it's as great as everyone says.  I did get it in the last SS bag but I got Cheeky Chops and I don't do yellow so I traded it.  I would love any of these colors!

I also got Cheeky Chops and was very unsure of it at first.  But when I wear it I get TONS of compliments on it.  Much more than any other polish I wear.  Honestly I wasn't in love with the polish, yellow is so streaky and hard to get even but I manage to get a couple good coats of it on my nails and everyone loves it on me.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
ANNNNDDDD this is why I haven't given up Sample Society yet... they throw this into the mix and I'm like UGH MUST KEEP ALL THE SUBS! I got one before when they sent them out earlier this year so hopefully I don't get the same shade...

Honestly I'd drop Ipsy before I would drop Sample Society.  The fast shipping and higher end samples along with the variety of items are all winners in my book.  Not to say I don't find value in some of the items I get from Ipsy, but their shipping is infuriating to say the least.


----------



## casey anne (Sep 19, 2013)

I just rejoined yesterday so now I'm extra pumped to see such an awesome spoiler!!  About to drop Ipsy for good and stick with Sample Society, as well.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 19, 2013)

Maaaaan, I really wish I didn't have to drop SS, but I had to do it. I liked my boxes a lot, but I live in an apartment complex that is NOT AT ALL well marked, and no one can ever find our apartment, or anyone else's for that matter. After 2 mis-deliveries from UPS, I had to give it up and avoid UPS as much as possible. I just can't take the chance of them delivering my package to someone else, or just not delivering it at all (both have happened). It's definitely not a Sample Society thing, it's an I hate UPS thing. If it weren't for all those factors I would totally still be subbed! I miss SS!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maaaaan, I really wish I didn't have to drop SS, but I had to do it. I liked my boxes a lot, but I live in an apartment complex that is NOT AT ALL well marked, and no one can ever find our apartment, or anyone else's for that matter. After 2 mis-deliveries from UPS, I had to give it up and avoid UPS as much as possible. I just can't take the chance of them delivering my package to someone else, or just not delivering it at all (both have happened). It's definitely not a Sample Society thing, it's an I hate UPS thing. If it weren't for all those factors I would totally still be subbed! I miss SS!

Can you get it sent to your office?  That's what I do!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just rejoined yesterday so now I'm extra pumped to see such an awesome spoiler!!  About to drop Ipsy for good and stick with Sample Society, as well.  

Same here.  I'd almost sign up for 2 Sample Society boxes instead of dealing with Ispy drama month after month.  My Ipsy bags have made for good gifts and trading, but DHL shipping is terrible.


----------



## casey anne (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same here.  I'd almost sign up for 2 Sample Society boxes instead of dealing with Ispy drama month after month.  My Ipsy bags have made for good gifts and trading, but DHL shipping is terrible.  

Except I'm having problems hitting that "cancel sub" button!!


----------



## JamieO (Sep 19, 2013)

> Can you get it sent to your office? Â That's what I do!


Unfortunately, my office is my house. :/


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Unfortunately, my office is my house. :/
Ah darn! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Except I'm having problems hitting that "cancel sub" button!!
yeah me too.  I'm going to see how shipping goes next month.  Then it might be time for a break.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 20, 2013)

This is my first month back after something like a 9 month hiatus, and I am really excited about that spoiler.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evlady (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi! Just joined Sample Society! Can't wait for my first box. I have been a long time Birchbox subscriber &amp; was trying out Ipsy, which I just cancelled in order to try this out! (Gotta keep the subscription services in check ;])


----------



## Lorenk (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Can you get it sent to your office?  That's what I do!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Can you get it sent to your office?  That's what I do!

Do you have any family or friends living nearby so you can mail it to them &amp; then pick it up?


----------



## linda37027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Posting spoiler for Oct boxes here:

 


Spoiler



BeautyBar.com 
6 hours ago


 A sneak peek just for our Facebook fans!

October's #SampleSociety boxes will include one of these gorgeous butter LONDON lacquers. Not a member? Sign up here: http://bit.ly/NTtESt





 

Has anyone figured out which colors these are?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:  Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* 

  Posting spoiler for Oct boxes here:

 





Has anyone figured out which colors these are?


first two are:



Spoiler



http://www.butterlondon.com/Lacquers/Bright-Nail-Lacquers/Scallywag.html

http://www.butterlondon.com/Lacquers/Scuppered.html



Not sure about the last too.

Also, hi everyone! LOL I think I'm going to finally bite the bullet. I've been curious about SS for a while, so nothing like now to jump in right?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
first two are:



Spoiler



http://www.butterlondon.com/Lacquers/Bright-Nail-Lacquers/Scallywag.html

http://www.butterlondon.com/Lacquers/Scuppered.html



Not sure about the last too.

Also, hi everyone! LOL I think I'm going to finally bite the bullet. I've been curious about SS for a while, so nothing like now to jump in right?

I just signed up--the BL convinced me!  I am almost finished with my Glossybox subscription and this looks like a better deal.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just signed up--the BL convinced me!  I am almost finished with my Glossybox subscription and this looks like a better deal.

I want GB next month too because of the curation. They really awesome box sent out two months ago had me intrigued. I know they're not going to send us anything nearly that awesome or expensive but!!

  ~lol spending lots of money on subs~ At least I've given up on Ipsy. I might get another BB next month because I have points that are going to expire and I haven't hit the $10 point mark yet :C Bondi's polishes for the month look pretty too. #SUBSCRIPTIONBOXPROBLEMS


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
first two are:



Spoiler



http://www.butterlondon.com/Lacquers/Bright-Nail-Lacquers/Scallywag.html

http://www.butterlondon.com/Lacquers/Scuppered.html



Not sure about the last too.

Also, hi everyone! LOL I think I'm going to finally bite the bullet. I've been curious about SS for a while, so nothing like now to jump in right?

  


Spoiler



Ann Tucci What shades are these? 
Like Â· Reply Â· Yesterday at 11:07am


 

   
BeautyBar.com British Racing Green, Scallywag, Scuppered, and The Old Bill! 
Like Â·


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 27, 2013)

I joined SS this month to give it a try. I've cut out all subs except Le Metier box, but I'm actually using up products so I decided to add this one. I can't wait to get my first box!


----------



## Donna529 (Sep 28, 2013)

Updates !


----------



## Donna529 (Sep 28, 2013)

I was charged today so I guess I will have it next week.


----------



## annveal (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm getting Kit D. What's everyone else getting?


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm getting Kit A.


----------



## linda37027 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting Kit A.

Where do you see which kit you are getting?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 28, 2013)

Kit B!


----------



## abreeskye (Sep 28, 2013)

Wow!  Already charged and have a arrival date of Oct 2nd?!  They are really on the ball now, huh?  I'm getting Kit E.  I wonder what all we're getting this month!  I almost dropped SS, until I saw the

Butter London
spoiler!


----------



## Donna529 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Where do you see which kit you are getting?

Want's to know also


----------



## Donna529 (Sep 28, 2013)

Oops ,found it. Linda if you log into your account, click on the order number it will tell you which kit your getting. I am kit A this month.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Want's to know also
Log into your account and on the overview dashboard click your most recent order number, a pop up will show your order details which tells the kit you are getting: Sample Society October Kit _

Looks like there are 4 kits: A-D.  Maybe based on the spoiler going out.


----------



## linda37027 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Log into your account and on the overview dashboard click your most recent order number, a pop up will show your order details which tells the kit you are getting: Sample Society October Kit _

Looks like there are 4 kits: A-D.  Maybe based on the spoiler going oT
Thanks, found it. Kit D.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 28, 2013)

I



> Log into your account and on the overview dashboard click your most recent order number, a pop up will show your order details which tells the kit you are getting: Sample Society October Kit _ Looks like there are 4 kits: A-D.Â  Maybe based on the spoiler going out.


 I am getting kit E, so there must be A through at least E. I am excited to get a sample box that delivers so early in the month! It may get to me before September's Glossybox!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 28, 2013)

Kit C here!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Sep 28, 2013)

Kit E over here!! I'd happily forego the fifth sample in my box if they just sent me all the BL variations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm getting Kit C.


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 28, 2013)

Kit E here as well! Very excited to get my first box!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 28, 2013)

I finally signed up for this sub because of the spoiler. I've been curious for awhile but never interested enough to subscribe. I'm so excited to get my first one!


----------



## mom2aqt (Sep 28, 2013)

My first month and I am getting Kit C.....hope it's a good one : )


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 29, 2013)

OOOO Kit B 

I'm usually a Kit A~

Excitement!


----------



## mckondik (Sep 29, 2013)

Kit A!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Sep 29, 2013)

So, in a thwarted effort to uncover the mysteries of Kit E, I made the mistake of calling CS last night somewhere around the midnight hour..(one of the things I LOVE about the Familyhood sites is their 24 hour customer service!), however one of the things I DON'T love is the varying degrees of customer service ;( Mauricio rattled off my box contents so fast, the only words I remember hearing aren't even words at all, but numbers- 417?? So strange.


----------



## Donna529 (Sep 29, 2013)

Mine will be here the 2nd.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, in a thwarted effort to uncover the mysteries of Kit E, I made the mistake of calling CS last night somewhere around the midnight hour..(one of the things I LOVE about the Familyhood sites is their 24 hour customer service!), however one of the things I DON'T love is the varying degrees of customer service ;(

Mauricio rattled off my box contents so fast, the only words I remember hearing aren't even words at all, but numbers- 417?? So strange.

last time when I asked them I asked if they could emaili me a list of the contents.


----------



## annveal (Sep 29, 2013)

So I called and asked about Kit D.

Here are the contents, as far as I could understand him over the phone:



Spoiler



Butter London (don't think he mentioned the color) 34 boulevard Saint Germain Malin + Goetz Vitamin E face moisturizer Minus 417 Hand Moisturizer And I missed the last one, I think he said Olli ___ moderne   Does anyone know what he was talking about? He tried spelling out the word and it was really long.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Sep 29, 2013)

> So I called and asked about Kit D. Here are the contents, as far as I could understand him over the phone:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ah HA! I knew I heard "417" in there somewhere Lol


----------



## mstlcmn (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annveal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I called and asked about Kit D.

Here are the contents, as far as I could understand him over the phone:



Spoiler



Butter London (don't think he mentioned the color) 34 boulevard Saint Germain Malin + Goetz Vitamin E face moisturizer Minus 417 Hand Moisturizer And I missed the last one, I think he said Olli ___ moderne   Does anyone know what he was talking about? He tried spelling out the word and it was really long.


 
Probably one of  the Olie Biologique Huile Moderne facial oils, those are really nice I hope so!


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 30, 2013)

This is only my 2nd month with Sample Society, it was initially recommended to me in the Ipsy thread a month or 2 ago since I love to receive skin care products.  This month I'm getting Kit C; I don't really know what that means, but I'm excited


----------



## Donna529 (Sep 30, 2013)

> So I called and asked about Kit D. Here are the contents, as far as I could understand him over the phone:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Looks like a good box !


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow Kit D looks great. I have been dying to try the Olie Biologique Huile Moderne oilI hope there is also some in my box.


----------



## jenn2u (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi!  I always get kit A.  Im getting it again this month!  Anyone know what is in Kit A


----------



## Brittann (Oct 1, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## Cate88 (Oct 1, 2013)

Kit A here. I took a look at the spoiler for another kit that was posted, and I'm disappointed that there won't be any make-up. That's why I join these sub boxes. 75% of the time, I can't even use the skin products due to my sensitive skin.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kit A here. I took a look at the spoiler for another kit that was posted, and I'm disappointed that there won't be any make-up. That's why I join these sub boxes. 75% of the time, I can't even use the skin products due to my sensitive skin.

Sample Society might not be the best match, they seems to send a LOT of skin care.  But that's why I like it compared to others, I easily get overloaded with makeup from my other subs, it's nice to have a break.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 1, 2013)

Tomorrow our dashboards should update! HOORAY!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Sample Society might not be the best match, they seems to send a LOT of skin care.  But that's why I like it compared to others, I easily get overloaded with makeup from my other subs, it's nice to have a break.  

Agreed. I think SS is the perfect counterbalance to Ipsy, which tends to send out makeup from lower end brands. SS is on the opposite side of that spectrum, which is nice. I'm guaranteed more variety having SS in my subscription roster.


----------



## Cate88 (Oct 2, 2013)

Patiently Impatiently waiting for my dash to update.


----------



## jenniferrose (Oct 2, 2013)

Mine is up. Kit C.



Spoiler



BL: Scuppered -&gt; hoping for Old Bill but still excited by this one

Diptyque -&gt; never tried

Minus 417 -&gt; never tried

Pur-lisse -&gt; Age Delay Serum, tried the cleanser but not this

IPKN BB SPF in Light -&gt; definitely a medium skinned person, hmmm, but never tried this brand.



I'm excited for all the new stuff.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 2, 2013)

My dashboard isn't updated yet. I'm waiting very impatiently!


----------



## Lorenk (Oct 2, 2013)

So does anyone know if it was specifically those four colors, only, being sent out?

I'm getting Scuppered, which I'm pretty happy with. Last time they sent them out I got Diamond Geezer, so those are kind of opposite ends of the metallic spectrum, but almost complimentary at the same time.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is up. Kit C.



Spoiler



BL: Scuppered -&gt; hoping for Old Bill but still excited by this one

Diptyque -&gt; never tried

Minus 417 -&gt; never tried

Pur-lisse -&gt; Age Delay Serum, tried the cleanser but not this

IPKN BB SPF in Light -&gt; definitely a medium skinned person, hmmm, but never tried this brand.



I'm excited for all the new stuff.

I'm getting the same box. Happy about the BL color I'm getting, but was hoping that there would be some Malin + Goetz too. SS refuses to send me M+G.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 2, 2013)

This is my first month. Will my dashboard update and how long does it take usually?

TIA!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first month. Will my dashboard update and how long does it take usually?

TIA!

It should be updated later today. Have you received shipping notification yet?


----------



## Cate88 (Oct 2, 2013)

Kit A Contents:

*Butter London* Nail Lacquer - British Racing Green
*Diptyque* L'Eau Du 34 Blvd Saint Germain
*Minus 417* Hand Moisturizer
*Radical Skincare* Age-Defying Exfoliating Pads
*IPKN* Moist &amp; Firm BB SPF 02 Light

Ugh. The only thing I want is the Butter London polish which I'll probably only wear once. I'm sick of all these BB creams. I can't wear any of them because my skin is too light for even the lightest shade offered. I'm also up to my knees in moisturizers which I can't use because I have naturally very oily skin.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 2, 2013)

Want mine to update!!! I am far too impatient about these silly subscriptions!!! I think it runs in my family--my grandmother just sent us all our holiday gifts!


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 2, 2013)

I am getting kit A,happy with all of it


----------



## BagLady (Oct 3, 2013)

Got my box today



Spoiler







Pretty happy w/everyhing. I took a break from SS for a couple of months and decided to resub.

I love hand lotion and it;s a pretty generous sub. I have gel nails so I'll probably put up the nail polish for trade but I'm sure I'll get something awesome in return!


----------



## abreeskye (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box today



Spoiler







Pretty happy w/everyhing. I took a break from SS for a couple of months and decided to resub.

I love hand lotion and it;s a pretty generous sub. I have gel nails so I'll probably put up the nail polish for trade but I'm sure I'll get something awesome in return! 


 What was your kit number?


----------



## Zaichik (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *abreeskye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What was your kit number?

Looks like kit A.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow! I'm impressed with the sizes!


----------



## BagLady (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *abreeskye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What was your kit number?


Quote: Originally Posted by *Zaichik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Looks like kit A.

Yep Kit A!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 3, 2013)

*Butter London* Nail Lacquer, Scallywag *Ouidad* Botanical Boost Spray  *Diptyque* L'Eau Du 34 Blvd Saint Germain *Minus 417* Hand Moisturizer *IPKN* Moist &amp; Firm BB SPF 02 Light    
Was hoping for Old Bill and would have rather had the exfoliating pads than the hair product I won't use.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm hoping by some sort of process through elimination it's safe to say Kit D is getting the BL polish in British Racing Green!!! Fingers, toes, and eyes crossed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm hoping by some sort of process through elimination it's safe to say Kit D is getting the BL polish in British Racing Green!!!

Fingers, toes, and eyes crossed!





My guesses:  

Kit A: British Racing Green Kit B: Scallywag Kit C: Scupperd Kit D: The Old Bill Kit E: ??


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 3, 2013)

> My guesses: Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Your guess for D is the polish in E. My box just updated. I am excited that every product is new to me--something for someone with five other subs!


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Your guess for D is the polish in E. My box just updated. I am excited that every product is new to me--something for someone with five other subs!
Are you getting E? I am and my dashboard hasn't updated. I'm dying!!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 3, 2013)

> Are you getting E? I am and my dashboard hasn't updated. I'm dying!!!!


 Yes! I am not 100% sure how to do a spoiler, but I will try:


Spoiler



Butter London The Old Bill, Malin &amp;Goetz Vitamin D Moisturizer, Pur-liesse Age Delay Serum, Radical Skincare Age Defying Exfoliating Pads, IPKN Moist and Firm BB Cream in Light


----------



## chachithegreat (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm getting kit B and I'm excited for everything! 



Spoiler



I have curly hair, so I can thankfully use the hair product. I love the Butter London color (Scallywag) and am actually pretty excited to try the Diptyque because every other Diptyque sample I've gotten has been divine. I hope this is the same!!


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 3, 2013)

> What was your kit number?


This was my kit also.Totally love everything!


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes! I am not 100% sure how to do a spoiler, but I will try: Butter London The Old Bill, Malin &amp;Goetz Vitamin D Moisturizer, Pur-liesse Age Delay Serum, Radical Skincare Age Defying Exfoliating Pads, IPKN Moist and Firm BB Cream in Light

Thank you so much! I'm very excited for all those items! I joined SS because I have too much makeup and heard they do a lot of skincare. This month seems to be going my way!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 3, 2013)

> Thank you so much! I'm very excited for all those items! I joined SS because I have too much makeup and heard they do a lot of skincare. This month seems to be going my way!


 No problem at all!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 4, 2013)

Woohoo! Finally Kit B updated for me!! I'm so glad I didn't get the same color as the one I got in March (Old Bill)! I didn't want to go through the trouble of trading it lol

I think Ulta is having a sale? Buy 2 Get 1 Free I think....


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 4, 2013)

Spoiler



The refreshing spray and hand cream are pretty decent sizes, the perfume is just a sample which is a bummer.

BL is very pretty but I'm swapping it for something that better suits my skin tone.  The BB cream will probably work, but they are usually too oily.


----------



## StickyLips (Oct 4, 2013)

I subbed for this month because I was intrigued by the Butter London.  I got Kit A and the nail color is as

green
as

green
can be.  Everything else is sort of boring so I canceled for now.


----------



## productjunkie14 (Oct 4, 2013)

Is there a trade thread specifically for Sample Society ? Another kit a here.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *productjunkie14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is there a trade thread specifically for Sample Society ? Another kit a here.

No, but you could start one!


----------



## productjunkie14 (Oct 4, 2013)

Can't from my phone for some reason.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Oct 4, 2013)

I received Kit B, and I'm happy with everything except the Butter London.  I love nail polish, but Scallywag just isn't my shade.

I've received a few polishes in past Sample Society boxes.  The brands (Butter London, Deborah Lippmann) have always been the brands I covet, but the shades just aren't for me. I usually give them away to my niece, but she already has this polish and other similar polishes from different brands).  I'm not comfortable doing trades, so I put my unopened Butter London Scallywag up for sale on eBay.  The polish wont go to waste and someone will enjoy it.

I'm really happy with everything else in my box this month, but I'm always thrilled with Sample Society!


----------



## Love Trip (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received Kit B, and I'm happy with everything except the Butter London.  I love nail polish, but Scallywag just isn't my shade.

I've received a few polishes in past Sample Society boxes.  The brands (Butter London, Deborah Lippmann) have always been the brands I covet, but the shades just aren't for me. I usually give them away to my niece, but she already has this polish and other similar polishes from different brands).  I'm not comfortable doing trades, so I put my unopened Butter London Scallywag up for sale on eBay.  The polish wont go to waste and someone will enjoy it.

I'm really happy with everything else in my box this month, but I'm always thrilled with Sample Society!

I'm in the same boat, with Kit B. Scallywag just isn't my thing and it will be my first Butter London. I can be adventurous with polishes but this one is actually too much for me. I still love you, Sample Society! I will trade it, no problem.


----------



## abreeskye (Oct 5, 2013)

I wish I was getting Scallywag!  I'm getting Old Bill, the only one I *didn't* want to get, hahah.  That's just my luck though.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 6, 2013)

My box isn't here yet, but I caved and looked at my dash...SUPER excited that I'm getting British Racing Green...that's the one I would have chosen! I don't have anything like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## plumplant (Oct 6, 2013)

Ugh, I've been going back and forth between canceling Ipsy and signing up for Sample Society instead and this month's spoilers/reviews have me regretting that I didnt!


----------



## Hitch42 (Oct 7, 2013)

New to Sample Society, I'm super excited for this box! I'm a long-time Ipsy subscriber and wanted to add another sub to my life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My dashboard hasn't updated yet, is that normal? I know I'm getting kit E, though. I need to figure out how to trade, and if it's worth it


----------



## amberbock363 (Oct 7, 2013)

Mine has taken forever about getting here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm getting the old bill but I wish I would have gotten Scallywag or the green color lol I guess ill post it in the trade forum. This month was redemption from last month.


----------



## Wida (Oct 7, 2013)

I just have no luck when it comes to nail polish colors and subscriptions...I'm getting Old Bill which is the only color I didn't want.  Coppers, golds, khaki's, etc. look terrible on me.  I really wanted the hand cream too as I'm a hand cream whore, but no luck there either.  I am excited to try the exfoliating pads though.


----------



## Lorenk (Oct 7, 2013)

I got the BB cream in "02 light" and it's like 3 shades darker than my skin tone. did anyone else receive this in a lighter shade?? I'm going to go ahead and ask CS if it's at all possible to get a lighter shade, my experience with them has been good, the last box I received had a broken eyeliner in it and they sent me a complete new box.

Update: I swear they replied in less than 10 minutes. unfortunately, the gentleman just told me I could buy the lighter shade on Beautybar.com. I wanted a sample....oh well, it was worth a try.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the BB cream in "02 light" and it's like 3 shades darker than my skin tone. did anyone else receive this in a lighter shade?? I'm going to go ahead and ask CS if it's at all possible to get a lighter shade, my experience with them has been good, the last box I received had a broken eyeliner in it and they sent me a complete new box.

Update: I swear they replied in less than 10 minutes. unfortunately, the gentleman just told me I could buy the lighter shade on Beautybar.com. I wanted a sample....oh well, it was worth a try.

I got light too, and it was close enough for my skin, I don't consider myself light. But when they sent out Stila tinted moisturizer it was WAY too light for me.  I'll have to use it in the dead of winter.  HA!


----------



## linda37027 (Oct 8, 2013)

Did anyone's card and dashboard not match what they got? My card and dashboard have me getting the Minus 417 Hand moisturizer, but I got the Radical exfoliating pads. I think I am going to email them and ask them to change my dashboard.


----------



## ajkballard (Oct 8, 2013)

I received my box (kit C) yesterday. I really loved the polish color but the perfume was awful. Hate to sound rude but it was not a scent I could tolerate. I am still not sure about Sample Society. I had unsubscribed but signed back up after the polish spoiler. I am so spoiled by Blush Beauty, I think that's my problem.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 8, 2013)

> Did anyone's card and dashboard not match what they got? My card and dashboard have me getting the Minus 417 Hand moisturizer, but I got the Radical exfoliating pads. I think I am going to email them and ask them to change my dashboard.


 Mine did not match either.


----------



## abreeskye (Oct 8, 2013)

Same thing happened with me ... I got the hand lotion instead of the exfoliating pads that my dashboard said I got!


----------



## linda37027 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *abreeskye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same thing happened with me ... I got the hand lotion instead of the exfoliating pads that my dashboard said I got!

I got your exfoliating pads and you got my hand lotion. I called them and she wasn't sure what to do and said she would email me.


----------



## Mommy0408 (Oct 8, 2013)

I had the same issue, got the minus 417 hand cream; although I do like it I was looking forward to trying out the exfoliating pads. Darn


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mommy0408* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the same issue, got the minus 417 hand cream; although I do like it I was looking forward to trying out the exfoliating pads. Darn

What Kit number were you??


----------



## susanleia (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the BB cream in "02 light" and it's like 3 shades darker than my skin tone. did anyone else receive this in a lighter shade?? I'm going to go ahead and ask CS if it's at all possible to get a lighter shade, my experience with them has been good, the last box I received had a broken eyeliner in it and they sent me a complete new box.

Update: I swear they replied in less than 10 minutes. unfortunately, the gentleman just told me I could buy the lighter shade on Beautybar.com. I wanted a sample....oh well, it was worth a try.

The same thing happened to me! However I don't hold that against them, I'm practically pale as a sheet so on most people my match would look like chalk. I gave it to my mom though and she liked it!


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 9, 2013)

My Kit C arrived today. I haven't tried anything yet but just from looking at it I am pretty happy with it. That Butter London Polish is gorgeous! I'm not sure how well I can pull it off but I'll save it for Vegas weekend. I'm fair skinned and since I have heard that the BB cream is kinda dark I don't know how well it will work for me but I 'm excited to give it a try.


----------



## Mommy0408 (Oct 9, 2013)

Kit E


----------



## Mommy0408 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What Kit number were you??

Kit E


----------



## ajkballard (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Kit C arrived today. I haven't tried anything yet but just from looking at it I am pretty happy with it. That Butter London Polish is gorgeous! I'm not sure how well I can pull it off but I'll save it for Vegas weekend.
I'm fair skinned and since I have heard that the BB cream is kinda dark I don't know how well it will work for me but I 'm excited to give it a try.





I received the same box. I love the polish! The perfume was NOT for me! The bb cream I was worried about being too light, because I usually wear beige or medium, but it worked perfect for me. I'm actually wearing the bb cream today. It does cover well, for a bb cream. The hand cream worked really well, the smell lingered and I started liking it more. Hope you are able to use the bb cream!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 9, 2013)

> Kit E


 Hmm...that's my kit letter, as well... I receive SS a little later than most, but my box is actually out for delivery today, so I guess I'll soon see


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 9, 2013)

My box will come today...I hope I get the hand cream as I'm supposed to!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 9, 2013)

My box arrived (Kit A).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

British Racing Green is gorgeous! I can't wait to try it!

I love the hand cream, too, and I'm looking forward to the exfoliating pads!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But wow, I HATE the perfume...ick! ha. THat makes 3 Diptyque scents I've received, and 3 I've hated! Guess it's just not my brand...


----------



## Love Trip (Oct 9, 2013)

I got my mine today! I love the hand cream in "Ocean". Smells beautiful and feels silky. I normally love Diptyque but wow, I washed this one off within 5 minutes and I can still smell it. Smells like detergent, strongly. I think someone mentioned that..very spot on. I was not excited about Scallywag but in person the color is really stunning. I wouldn't wear it enough to justify keeping it however. Definitely going up for trade! Ooo, the Ouidad Botanical Boost is great, too.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Love Trip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my mine today! I love the hand cream in "Ocean". Smells beautiful and feels silky. I normally love Diptyque but wow, I washed this one off within 5 minutes and I can still smell it. Smells like detergent, strongly. I think someone mentioned that..very spot on. I was not excited about Scallywag but in person the color is really stunning. I wouldn't wear it enough to justify keeping it however. Definitely going up for trade! Ooo, the Ouidad Botanical Boost is great, too. 
Ha, it does! Like detergent mixed with man...like an old dude fell into a vat of detergent. NOT MY STYLE. And I like most perfumes at least a little. Oh well!

I love British Racing Green, but I find myself lusting over Scallywag, too!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 21, 2013)

Just got an email for 1 month free of SS. I'm thinking of jumping at it and seeing what comes before committing to a real sub. 

Wonder if I sign up now if I'll still receive this months box, love Butter London.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an email for 1 month free of SS. I'm thinking of jumping at it and seeing what comes before committing to a real sub. 

Wonder if I sign up now if I'll still receive this months box, love Butter London. 

I don't think so...in the past, when I signed up mid month, I got the next month's box.


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 21, 2013)

@rachelshine How did you get the free month?


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't think so...in the past, when I signed up mid month, I got the next month's box.

Thanks!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @rachelshine How did you get the free month?
They sent me an email with a code.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 22, 2013)

I signed up. I got a free e-mail code too. This will be my first sample society, can't wait to see what we get!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 22, 2013)

I signed up again! I used to get their boxes but stopped because I was trying to cut back on my subscriptions. This thread got me going again so I just signed up.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 22, 2013)

Is there a November thread?

From their email yesterday:
 



Spoiler


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there a November thread?

From their email yesterday:
 



Spoiler










 I'm actually really excited about this! I loved the Illume candle we got over the summer!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm actually really excited about this! I loved the Illume candle we got over the summer!




It's nice to get a "non beauty" item once in while.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 22, 2013)

@lindzebra &amp; anyone else, not sure if this code will work for y'all, but please feel free to try!!
 

Good for 1 month free of Sample Society **ONLY for new customers**

GQCFF7CFHE


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @lindzebra &amp; anyone else, not sure if this code will work for y'all, but please feel free to try!!
 

Good for 1 month free of Sample Society **ONLY for new customers**

GQCFF7CFHE
Thank you, I will!


----------

